# Picture of Emmy's eye and update



## Gini (Sep 3, 2008)

Emmy is doing very well today. I am very pleased with the way she is doing. I had to give her a shot today so she's not real happy with me right now.

I did want you all to see the eye. It is swollen but lot's better than it was. The staples will be coming out in about 10 days so we will after about a month hopefully let her go to her permanent home. This has been quite an trial with Emmy but she is well worth it and I'm sure she will go on to a wonderful home.


----------



## chandab (Sep 3, 2008)

Emmy's is a little trooper, so I'm sure she'll come through this surgery with flying colors, once the pain is gone, her personality is bound to shine. [We've only done enucleations on cows, but they usually sail through it and bounce back quickly.]


----------



## Gini (Sep 4, 2008)




----------



## Gini (Sep 5, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Emmy is now eating and when I turn her out I will get a picture and post on the top post. She is looking quite good this am and I just know this was the right thing to do. She of course is favoring that side but the bute will help.

I want to let everyone know we appreciate all the thoughts and prayers for Emmy she is such a special girl. Again, we are going to try and put her with a group that teaches handicapped children. I have one in mind here in Arizona and hopefully they will be able to use her in their program. Emmy is as bomb proof as they come. She has been handled by children from day one so I believe her purpose in life will be to teach everyone with a disability that they can overcome anything.

Again, I will post a picture of her beautiful face a little later as I want her to eat in peace right now and rest. Yesterday was very tramatic on everyone.

Thank you all!!!


----------



## Barbie (Sep 5, 2008)

So glad she is doing well. She is one lucky mare!!!

Barbie


----------

